# Top 100 List 2011



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

In another thread I mentioned that my local radio station was generating a listener-voted top 100 list for the end of the year. This is an annual event where listener votes are solicited for two weeks and one can vote for up to 10 ranked pieces. The station plays the pieces in a countdown during the week between Christmas and NYE. Every night I will post what has been played during the day because I know how much this forum enjoys lists. 
See here for lists from the past four years.

My city is a medium-sized Midwestern USA metropolitan area of 842,000. We have both a professional (ROPA) symphony and an opera company, with several other professional orchestras within an hour's drive, and another very fine amateur orchestra in town. Our 24-hour classical radio station is not NPR or university funded; it is listener-supported and non-commercial, and does much of its own programming.

100 Russian Easter Overture Op36 Rimsky-Korsakov
99 Turandot: "Nessun dorma" Puccini
98 Music for the Royal Fireworks HMV351 Handel
97 Symphony No 2 in B minor Borodin
96 Piano Sonata No 8 in C minor Op13 "Pathetique" Beethoven
95 Harp Concerto Op4 No5 in B flat Handel
94 Walkuere: Ride of the Valkyries Wagner
93 Symphony No 39 in E flat K543 Mozart
92 German Requiem Op45 Brahms
91 Hungarian Dances Brahms
90 Pines of Rome Respighi
89 Johnny Appleseed Suite O'Connor
88 Leonore Overture No 3 Op72a Beethoven
87 Symphony No 1 in D "Titan" Mahler
86 Piano Sonata No 32 in C minor Op111 Beethoven
85 Pavane Op50 Faure
84 Piano Sonata No 29 in B flat Op106 "Hammerklav" Beethoven
83 Daphnis and Chloe Ravel
82 An American in Paris Gershwin
81 Fantasia on "Greensleeves" Vaughan Williams
80 Symphony No 4 in A Op90 "Italian" Mendelssohn
79 Cavalleria Rusticana: Intermezzo Mascagni
78 Tannhaeuser: Overture and Venusberg Music Mahler
77 La Mer Debussy


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

They got the list wrong.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Poley, I am sure we are saving all the Brahms votes for higher in the ranking.

Today's list:
76 Piano Concerto No 21 in C K467 Mozart
75 Barber of Seville Rossini
74 Piano Concerto No 5 in E flat Op73 "Emperor" Beethoven
73 Symphony No 3 in E flat Op55 "Eroica" Beethoven
72 Carnival of the Animals Saint-Saens
71 The Planets Op32 Holst
70 Symphony No 1 in C minor Op68 Brahms
69 Octet in E flat Op20 Mendelssohn
68 Carmen Bizet
67 Little Fugue in G minor BWV578 Bach 
66 The Firebird Stravinsky
65 Suite Bergamasque: No. 3 Clair de Lune Debussy
64 Water Music: Suite No 1 in F HWV348 Handel
63 St Matthew Passion BWV244 Bach
62 Violin Concerto in D Op35 Tchaikovsky
61 Polovtsian Dances Borodin
60 Requiem K626 Mozart
59 "Ave Maria" D839 Schubert
58 The Messiah Handel
57 Piano Concerto No 3 in D minor Op30 Rachmaninov
56 Toccata and Fugue in D minor BWV565 Bach


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Lunasong said:


> Poley, I am sure we are saving all the Brahms votes for higher in the ranking.


My problem was that Brahms's Requiem was only 92 - it should be _at least_ number 1!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Polednice said:


> My problem was that Brahms's Requiem was only 92 - it should be *at least* number 1!


Yup, it should be number 2 after Nänie.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

With the Eroica, Barber of Seville, and St Matthew Passion not even in the top 50 I am skeptical.

If Pachelbel is in the top 20 I'm gonna scream.


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

WETA in Washington, DC did a Top 90 during Thanksgiving:

90. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Concerto for Flute & Harp C Major (K. 299): I
89. Sergei Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dance #1
88. Gabriel Fauré: Pavane, Op. 50
87. Frédéric Chopin: Piano Concerto #1: III
86. Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody #2 in C-sharp Minor
85. Jean Sibelius: Finlandia
84. Johannes Brahms: Symphony #3
83. Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
82. Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4
81. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony #40
80. Camille Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G Minor, Op. 22
79. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
78. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
77. Maurice Ravel: Daphnis and Chloe Suite #2
76. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Procession of the Nobles
75. Modest Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
74. George Frideric Handel: Keyboard Suite #5 in E Major, HWV 430: IV. Air with 5 Variations "Harmonious Blacksmith"
73. Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #2
72. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Clarinet Quintet A Major
71. Sir Edward Elgar: Enigma Variations: Nimrod
70. Aram Khachaturian: Gayane: Sabre Dance
69. Sergei Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet: Dance of the Knights
68. Georges Bizet: Carmen Suite #1
67. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker: Waltz of the Flowers
66. Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #5 in D Major, BWV 1050
65. Max Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
64. Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite #1
63. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F Minor, Op. 36
62. Tomaso Albinoni: Adagio (G Minor)
61. Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
60. Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp Minor, Op. 27 #2 "Moonlight"
59. Johannes Brahms: Symphony #1
58. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: The Magic Flute: Overture
57. Richard Wagner: Tannhauser: Overture
56. Claude Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
55. Marin Marais: The Bells of St. Genevieve
54. Giuseppe Verdi: Aida: Grand March
53. Gustav Mahler: Symphony #1 in D Major "Titan": II. Kräftig bewegt, doch nicht zu schnell
52. Gustav Mahler: Symphony #5
51. Johannes Brahms: Violin Concerto: III
50. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathetique": III
49. Johann Sebastian Bach: Concerto, BWV 1043
48. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
47. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto: III
46. Aram Khachaturian: Adagio of Spartacus and Phrygia
45. Igor Stravinsky: Firebird Suite
44. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake Suite
43. Max Bruch: Scottish Fantasy
42. Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony #3 "Eroica"
41. Felix Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
40. Sergei Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D Minor, Op. 30
39. Ralph Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Tallis
38. Antonin Dvorák: Symphony #8: IV
37. Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #3
36. Sergei Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2: III
35. Johann Sebastian Bach: Sheep May Safely Graze (from Cantata #208)
34. Richard Wagner: Die Walkure: Ride of the Valkyries
33. Maurice Ravel: Bolero
32. Gustav Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
31. Samuel Barber: Adagio for Strings
30. George Frideric Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
29. Aaron Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
28. Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata and Fugue D Minor (BWV 565)
27. Sergei Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
26. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter"
25. Bedrich Smetana: Ma Vlast: The Moldau
24. Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
23. Claude Debussy: Clair de Lune
22. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Clarinet Concerto A Major (K. 622)
21. Aaron Copland: Appalachian Spring: Simple Gifts
20. Ludwig van Beethoven: Violin Concerto
19. George Frideric Handel: Water Music
18. Edvard Grieg: Piano Concerto A Minor
17. Johann Sebastian Bach: Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring (from Cantata #147)
16. Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
15. Ludwig van Beethoven: Triple Concerto
14. Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony #5
13. Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
12. Antonin Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B Minor, Op. 104
11. Johann Pachelbel: Canon
10. George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
9. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
8. Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat Major, Op. 73 "Emperor"
7. Sergei Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C Minor, Op. 18
6. Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F Major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"
5. Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
4. Camille Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C Minor, Op. 78 "Organ"
3. Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A Major, Op. 92
2. Antonin Dvorák: Symphony #9 "From the New World"
1. Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral"


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Olias, you can start screaming re Terrapin's list now instead of waiting for mine...
I will tell you that P. _Canon_ was ranked 31 last year. It appears to be higher this year.
Announcer let slip today that not only has Papa Haydn not made the list previously, he missed again this year. 

Today's playlist:
54 Violin Concerto in D Op77 Brahms
53 Requiem Verdi
52 William Tell Overture Rossini
51 West Side Story: Symphonic Dances Bernstein
50 Peer Gynt Suite Grieg
49 The Rite of Spring Stravinsky
48 Symphony No 6 in B minor Op74 "Pathetique" Tchaikovsky
47 Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring Bach
46 Symphony No 6 in F Op68 "Pastoral" Beethoven
45 Finlandia Op26 Sibelius
44 Sheep May Safely Graze Bach
43 Ave Maria (Bach) Gounod
42 Clarinet Concerto in A K622 Mozart
41 Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis Vaughan Williams
40 Violin Concerto in E minor Op64 Mendelssohn
39 Overture in E flat "1812" Tchaikovsky
38 Serenade K525 in G "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" Mozart
37 Concerto for Two Violins in D minor BWV1043 Bach
36 Rhapsody in Blue Gershwin
35 Grand Canyon Suite Grofe
34 Carmina Burana Orff
33 Symphony No 41 in C K551 "Jupiter" Mozart
32 Swan Lake Suite Tchaikovsky
31 Symphonic Poem No 3 "Les Preludes" Lizst
30 Symphony No 2 in C minor "Resurrection" Mahler


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Olias, you can start screaming re Terrapin's list now instead of waiting for mine...
> I will tell you that P. _Canon_ was ranked 31 last year. It appears to be higher this year.
> Announcer let slip today that not only has Papa Haydn not made the list previously, he missed again this year.


Ugh. Philistines.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Yesterday's list (I was OOT)
29 Violin Concerto in D Op61 Beethoven
28 Symphony No 8 in B minor D759 "Unfinished" Schubert
27 Piano Concerto No 1 in B flat minor Op23 Tchaikovsky
26 Symphony No 40 in G minor K550 Mozart
25 Fanfare for the Common Man Copland
24 Bolero Ravel
23 Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini Op43 Rachmaninov
22 Symphony No 3 in C minor Op78 "Organ" Saint-Saens
21 Enigma Variations Op36 Elgar
20 Canon in D Pachelbel
19 The Four Seasons Vivaldi
18 Piano Sonata No 14 in C sharp minor Op27 No2 "Moonlight" Beethoven
17 Pictures at an Exhibition Mussorgsky
16 Concierto de Aranjuez Rodrigo
15 Symphony No 5 in E minor Op64 Tchaikovsky
14 Symphony No 5 in D minor Op47 Shostakovich

I'll post the finale of the list in about 12 hours.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Terrapin said:


> WETA in Washington, DC did a Top 90 during Thanksgiving:
> 
> 90. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Concerto for Flute & Harp C Major (K. 299): I
> 89. Sergei Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dance #1
> ...


HAHA! Wouldn't you know I would meet a fellow DC person who knows about this on TalkClassical! (I'm a Terrapin too!)

I didn't vote this year because I simply forgot about it from being too busy. But I did vote the year before. I think it's a really neat compilation.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I shed a tear every time I see Bolero on a top classical list, Ravel deserves better.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Teehee, Wagner's 3-minute Ride of the Valkyries is a bigger achievement than Mahler's 5th.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I doubt that "bigger achievement" is what the voters understood themselves to be choosing.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Its Canon and the Seasons neck and neck with Bolero coming from behind!!!!!!!!!!! <yawn>


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Olias said:


> Its Canon and the Seasons neck and neck with Bolero coming from behind!!!!!!!!!!! <yawn>


If this is meant to disparage the Four Seasons, allow me to rise to their defense. They _are_ very fine works, even if the unwashed appreciate them.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't say I like the list, but I am very happy that Shostakovich made the top 20 and beat Moonlight, Canon, and Bolero.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I am going to bet that _Art of the Fugue_ will turn out to be #1, with the _Grosse Fuge_ and _Nänie_ appearing right behind it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

science said:


> I doubt that "bigger achievement" is what the voters understood themselves to be choosing.


That is open to interpretation...


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Now for the exciting conclusion of the voters' choices!

13 Appalachian Spring Suite Copland
12 Thais: Meditation Massenet
11 Piano Concerto in A minor Op16 Grieg
10 Symphony No 5 in C sharp minor Mahler
9 Ma Vlast: No 2 The Moldau Smetana
8 Brandenburg Concerti BWV1046-1051 Bach
7 Scheherazade Op35 Rimsky-Korsakov
6 Piano Concerto No 2 in C minor Op18 Rachmaninov
5 Symphony No 9 in E minor Op95 "From the New World" Dvorak
4 Symphony No 7 in A Op92 Beethoven
3 Symphony No 5 in C minor Op67 Beethoven
2 Adagio for Strings Op11 No 2 Barber
1 Symphony No 9 in D minor Op125 "Choral" Beethoven



some guy said:


> I would say that the programming of radio stations and concert halls are partly caused by audience tastes, not the other way round.


I think it would be foolish for the music director of a radio station or ensemble to ignore these listener vote lists and, besides being fun, I'm sure that's one reason these lists proliferate. Keeping in mind one of their missions is to educate, I think our station does a nice job of blending old and new, "name" composers vs unfamiliar, and certainly with giving a little background along with each piece broadcast. I think it is gratifying to them to see a contemporary composer such as Mark O'Connor chosen by voters as well as Beethoven (12x!)
As Composers' Datebook says, "All music was once new..."
The full listing for the past five years is found here.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been listening to some Barber, and I am glad that he is so high, but: The adagio for strings is absolutely not the best he have written!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been listening to a lot of Barber as well lately, namely the excellent set of naxos CDs under the baton of Marin Alsop. I am enjoying pretty much everything I have heard so far. He seems to be a very underrated composer, unfortunately. I have been listening to his Violin Concerto this week, but I especially like his Third Essay for Orchestra and the Piano Concerto too.


----------



## orchdork (May 15, 2012)

Seriously?!? Stravinsky's Firebird and Sibeluis' Finlandia should tie for first...


----------



## orchdork (May 15, 2012)

*Sibelius...my bad.


----------



## aranka (May 15, 2012)

Bach is only 10 times mentioned in this list. In my country Bach was 15 times in last Top 100.
Number 1, 2 and 3 were works from Bach. The highest ranked Beethoven is only on nr. 8. 
I am from Europe - I have no idea if this explains the difference?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

You can vote for 10 of your favorite pieces for the Top 100 of 2012 here, now through Dec 7.

I fully believe that a concerted  effort by this forum to promote a slate of less typical choices can skew this vote. Any ideas?


----------

